# Czy pingwin jest obecny w Twoim codziennym życiu ?

## pancurski

Dobra, czas na poważną ankietę   :Laughing: 

Póki co tylko pluszak (siedzący na monitorze) , gaciorek nie mogłem znaleźć w sklepie a tshirta może mi kupi żona na rocznice   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

No to poważna jak cholera  :Razz:  Generalnie przymierzam się by niedługo kupić sobie koszulkę z Tux'em na całej powierzchni  :Very Happy:  Na kompach mam naklejski Linux inside i w poprzednim mieszkaniu na szybie miałem małego Tux'a namalowanego farbą do szkła - jak zmolestuje siostre to namaluje mi jeszcze jednego.

Ogólnie nie wszystko mam z Pingwinami, ale gdzieś te symbole mi się dyskretnie przewijają  :Smile: 

BTW jakby ktoś namierzył bokserki z Tux'em gdzieś w sklepie to dajcie cynk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## przemos

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW jakby ktoś namierzył bokserki z Tux'em gdzieś w sklepie to dajcie cynk 

 

Moze jeszcze z napisem "tux inside"  :Razz: 

----------

## vutives

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  *Yatmai wrote:*   
> 
> BTW jakby ktoś namierzył bokserki z Tux'em gdzieś w sklepie to dajcie cynk  
> 
> Moze jeszcze z napisem "tux inside" 

 Albo "open source"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pancurski

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Albo "open source" 

 

to byłaby wersja żeńska   :Laughing: 

----------

## binas77

FANATYCY !!!

Ja mam tylko jedną koszulkę i to na dodatek spraną niemiłosiernie !!!

Ale gatki... czemu nie... a koszulki szukam z logo "G"

PZDR

B.

od raku: ort.

----------

## noobah

Ja bym sobie chętnie sprawił t-shirta z tuxem, ale sie boję zamawiać przez internet, już się kilka rzy naciąłem na "super jakość" koszulek, a po pierwszym praniu miałem kołnierzyk gdzieś w okolicach pempka   :Laughing: 

Jak macie jakieś cynki gdzie można dobrą jakościowo koszulkę z tuxem zamówić, to dawajcie linki.

Pozdrawiam pancurskiego, za najpoważniejszą ankietę na tym forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

troche bez sensu. skoro jest pytanie czy jest obecny to powinna byc jeszcze odpowiedz nie mam nic z pingwinem. tym bardziej ze sa tacy ludzi co nie maja zadnego gadzetu z nim :] np. ja

----------

## pancurski

Niestety nie można edytować ankiety po wysłaniu :/

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Niestety nie można edytować ankiety po wysłaniu :/

 Napisz do któregoś moda, żeby wyedytował.  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

Moderator może  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

nie będe zawracał głowy Raku bo mnie obiedroni za głupoty   :Laughing: 

----------

## Belliash

dajcie mi moda to bede sie zajmowal waszymi glupotami  :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Kiedyś na linuxstuff.pl sprawiłem sobie koszulkę Slackware, portfel Slackware dla dziewoi oraz kubek z Beastie, którego używam do dziś.

Niestety Gentoo Fundacja ma jobla jakiego jeśli chodzi o koszulki, 30 dolarów to nieco zbyt wiele...

----------

## Raku

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> nie będe zawracał głowy Raku bo mnie obiedroni za głupoty  

 

eee - ja taki straszny jestem?

żeby nie było, że zmieniłem, bo to przeczytałem   :Very Happy:  : najpierw przeczytałem wiadomość na PM, potem zmieniłem ankietę, a na końcu przeczytałem, jakiego potwora usiłujecie ze mnie zrobić!   :Cool: 

----------

## no4b

Ja mam koszulkę i pluszaka.

----------

## sza_ry

Ja mam pluszaka, ale wszelkie nawiązania mile widziane. Czyli jak coś zobaczę to kupię  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Jak narazie nic nie mam, ale chętnie się skuszę. Tylko jeszcze nie znalazłem pewnego źródła (no i nie z amerykańskimi cenami  :Wink: ).

----------

## largo3

Gdzie można dostać fajnego pluszaka-Tuksa? Tylko żeby był podobny do pingwina a nie kaczki, do których mam wstręt.  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> Gdzie można dostać fajnego pluszaka-Tuksa? Tylko żeby był podobny do pingwina a nie kaczki, do których mam wstręt. 

 

na allegro   :Laughing: 

jest nawet pingwin termofor, możesz kupić babci   :Laughing: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Ale to nie jest stricte linuksowe, po prostu zwierzak  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pancurski

e tam, pingwin to pingwin   :Laughing:  nie dzielmy ich na lepsze i gorsze   :Laughing: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja mam polarek siwy z tuxem ze sklepu linuxstuff  :Wink: 

----------

